# Титановые имплантанты



## Ларёк (19 Фев 2010)

Скажите пожалуйста, имеет ли срок эксплуатации (износ) титановый имплантат позвонка. Заранее благодарю.

Скажите пожайлуста, имеет ли срок эксплуатации титановый имплант позвонка, если да то сколько?


----------



## Доктор Попов (19 Фев 2010)

Какой конкретно имплант Вы имеете в виду?


----------



## Krimchanka5 (22 Фев 2010)

Мне поставили 4 февраля с.г. систему  американскую "стайкер", имплантировали диск и на 4 винта, 2 стержня и т.д.


----------

